# Need help with MOCA Setup



## WANUB (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello,

I have searched the forums and I didn't find what I was looking for so I am sorry in advance if this has been covered.

I am attempting to setup Moca for my 2 TiVo Roamios and I am having all kinds of issues and I don't know if I am missing something or if Comcast needs to do something.

I have the Arris TM822G Telephony modem connected to an Apple Airport Extreme router. I purchased the Actiontec 2pk Moca adapters. I followed the instructions and I still don't get the 'Coax' light to come on. Comcast is teling me that I need to get a modem/router from them but from all I am seeing, that is not the case. Here is my connection-

Coax from wall into Actiontec IN port. 
Coax from Actiontec OUT port to modem
Ethernet from Actiontec into my Airport Extreme LAN port
Ethernet from modem into my Airport Extreme WAN port

Everything has been power cycled and still no dice. I am hoping someone here can assist.

Thanks


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Sounds like you set it up perfectly, so we'll need more info.

The coax light on the "primary" adapter might not come on until there's an actual device connected to the moca network. Have you connected all the adapters/Tivos?

The most common moca signal problem is a splitter that is old, damaged,or inadequate. If you have any old or questionable splitters between the moca adapter and the Tivos, it might need to be replaced. Splitters rated between 1GHz to 1.5 GHz are ideal. Some high-frequency (3-4 GHz) splitters can also cause moca signal problems. Those should be replaced as well.

Are there any amps on the line?


----------



## WANUB (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I am in a rental townhouse so I don't know what's behind the walls. The splitters I can see though are new. I did not connect any other TiVos because I thought the coax light would come on even with just the modem but I will try that tonight and see what happens before I go get a new modem. No amps on the line. That I do know.

Thanks


----------



## ramiss (Jan 30, 2014)

First thing first, are you getting Internet on your wired ports on your router (did you plug in a computer to confirm).

The only thing I do differently, which may not be your issue, is that I split the coax from the wall to the modem and MoCA adapter, instead of a pass through. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WANUB (Oct 11, 2007)

I get on the internet just fine. I did not however connect another TiVo box but I will try that now. I did try a splitter as well.

Thanks


----------



## WANUB (Oct 11, 2007)

Update. I have success. It was one of the splitters that I could get to. Once I replaced that, everything is good to go. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

WANUB said:


> Update. I have success. It was one of the splitters that I could get to. Once I replaced that, everything is good to go. Thanks for the replies.


That's good, but I do not understand why you bought 2 moca adapters. The Roamio has built in moca so you only need one moca adapter where the modem/router is. Oh well, at least you got it working. I had no problem setting up mine when I bought a Mini for the bedroom a while back.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

samccfl99 said:


> That's good, but I do not understand why you bought 2 moca adapters. The Roamio has built in moca so you only need one moca adapter where the modem/router is. Oh well, at least you got it working. I had no problem setting up mine when I bought a Mini for the bedroom a while back.


Roamio base and Roamio OTA have no built-in MoCA capability. Only Roamio Plus/Pro have MoCA inside.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

snerd said:


> Roamio base and Roamio OTA have no built-in MoCA capability..


Well, there *is* something missing from the discussion, because the OP would theoretically need 3 MoCA adapters to connect 2 Roamio base/OTA units via MoCA: 1 adapter to create the MoCA network, and a MoCA adapter for each Roamio.

----
Sidebar:


> Only Roamio Plus/Pro have MoCA inside.


Of the Roamio series, true -- with the Premiere 4-tuner models also having full MoCA bridging capability, along with the new BOLT, and the Mini models having basic MoCA connectivity built-in. Would've made things SO much easier if TiVo had included MoCA bridging in the 4-tuner Roamios.


----------



## WANUB (Oct 11, 2007)

I bought 2 adapters because I have an older TiVo HD in a bedroom downstairs that I didnt mention. I don't believe it has MoCA built in and the Wireless has been acting up so I figured I needed the 2nd adapter.

The other 2 are Roamio Plus and they are both working just fine.

Thanks


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

WANUB said:


> I bought 2 adapters because I have an older TiVo HD in a bedroom downstairs that I didnt mention. I don't believe it has MoCA built in and the Wireless has been acting up so I figured I needed the 2nd adapter.
> 
> The other 2 are Roamio Plus and they are both working just fine.


Ah, there we go; thanks.
1st MoCA adapter to create the MoCA network
2nd MoCA adapter to optionally MoCA-connect a TiVoHD
2 Roamio Plus units connected via built-in MoCA connectivity
And you needed the "first" MoCA adapter because you don't have (or couldn't get) an Ethernet run to either of your Roamio Plus units.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

In case you weren't already aware, good "Pro Tip" info at the bottom of BigJimOutlaw's post on setting up MoCA, *here*.

*NOTE *that this tips applies to 4-tuner Premiere models, 6-tuner Roamios and the BOLT.​


BigJimOutlaw said:


> *Pro Tip:*
> 
> ... Connect your Smart TV, Blu-ray player, Roku, or other device to the Tivo DVR's Ethernet port! Those devices can daisy chain off your Tivo's MoCA connection. _(If you want to connect multiple devices, you can get a cheap Ethernet hub and plug it into the Tivo's port too.)_


----------



## WANUB (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks all. I was surprised that of the countless Comcast people I spoke to, not one knew what MoCA was and tried to tell me that I need their modem for it to work. They couldn't answer when I asked them how they know it would work if I had their modem if they didn't know what MoCA was. Oh well.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## WANUB (Oct 11, 2007)

Quick question for you all. What is the best way to check the speed of the MoCA connection? I bought the ActionTec MoCA 2.0 devices and my TiVos are reporting the connection to be 1.1 and not 2.0. Right now, I just my 2 Roamio's on the MoCA network.

Thanks


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

WANUB said:


> Quick question for you all. What is the best way to check the speed of the MoCA connection? I bought the ActionTec MoCA 2.0 devices and my TiVos are reporting the connection to be 1.1 and not 2.0. Right now, I just my 2 Roamio's on the MoCA network.
> 
> Thanks


The only Tivo with MoCA 2.0 is the new Bolt. All of the Roamios and Minis are MoCA 1.1. Any traffic on a mixed network will go down to the lower MoCA standard, but traffic between 2 devices both connected via MoCA 2.0 adapters will use MoCA 2.0 speeds.
In your situation, the only way to possibly increase the MoCA speed would be to use the new adapters only with your 2 Roamios and connect using the Ethernet from the adapters, not the builtin MoCA.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Sidebar...



fcfc2 said:


> Any traffic on a mixed network will go down to the lower MoCA standard, but traffic between 2 devices both connected via MoCA 2.0 adapters will use MoCA 2.0 speeds.


These statements seem to contradict each other. Can MoCA 2.0 devices only communicate at the 2.0 speeds if there are no MoCA 1.1 devices on the coax plant? (MoCA 1.0 is death, understood; but I thought 1.1 devices could be present on the coax and two MoCA 2.0 devices could still network at MoCA 2.0 speeds with each other.)


----------



## WANUB (Oct 11, 2007)

Makes sense.  Thanks.

So I leave the connections as they are but just set the Roamio to connect over Ethernet?

Thanks again


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> Sidebar...
> 
> These statements seem to contradict each other. Can MoCA 2.0 devices only communicate at the 2.0 speeds if there are no MoCA 1.1 devices on the coax plant? (MoCA 1.0 is death, understood; but I thought 1.1 devices could be present on the coax and two MoCA 2.0 devices could still network at MoCA 2.0 speeds with each other.)


Lack of clarity on my part, by traffic "on" a mixed network, I should have used traffic "between" a MoCA 2.0 leg and a 1.1 leg drops to the lower MoCA 1.1 speeds. Simply having a MoCA 1.1 device on the network does not effect the speed of traffic between MoCA 2.0 devices/legs.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

fcfc2 said:


> The only Tivo with MoCA 2.0 is the new Bolt. All of the Roamios and Minis are MoCA 1.1. Any traffic on a mixed network will go down to the lower MoCA standard, but traffic between 2 devices both connected via MoCA 2.0 adapters will use MoCA 2.0 speeds.
> 
> In your situation, the only way to possibly increase the MoCA speed would be to use the new adapters only with your 2 Roamios and connect using the Ethernet from the adapters, not the builtin MoCA.


I take it that Ethernet runs from the router to the 2 Roamio Plus locations are not doable?

With a MoCA 2.0 adapter connected to the Gigabit Ethernet port on each Roamio Plus, supplanting the built-in MoCA 1.1 connectivity, the 2 Roamio Plus units could talk to each other at MoCA 2.0 speeds. However, you would need a MoCA 2.0 adapter at your Gigabit-capable Airport Extreme router (*this guy?*) for the Roamio Plus DVRs to exceed MoCA 1.1 and Fast Ethernet speeds to your router.

Further, your max MoCA 2.0 speed (800+ Mbps) could only be attained if all of your MoCA 2.0 adapters are of the "bonded" type... where they use 2 MoCA 2.0 channels in order to double the base MoCA 2.0 bandwidth (400+ Mbps).

As for any TiVo Minis or the TiVoHD... there wouldn't be any value in using a MoCA 2.0 adapter for a Mini or a TiVoHD as they'd still be limited by their Ethernet port speeds, which are rated below even that of MoCA 1.1. (Mini is Fast Ethernet/100Mbps; not sure the TiVoHD is any better than standard Ethernet/10Mbps.)

edit: p.s. Here's a quick list comparing the theoretical max network rates for MoCA and Ethernet (i.e. leaving out Powerline, Wi-Fi, ...):


```
Gigabit Ethernet:  1000  Mbps
MoCA 2.0 (bonded):  800+ Mbps
MoCA 2.0:           400+ Mbps
MoCA 1.1:           175  Mbps *
Fast Ethernet:      100  Mbps
Ethernet:            10  Mbps
```
* For minimum expected network(MAC) rates relative to current PHY rate, see Table 2-2 in MoCA 1.1 specs doc; also, many MoCA 1.1 adapters are often limited by their Ethernet port speed, typically Fast Ethernet at 100Mbps.


----------



## WANUB (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello all,

I had everything working just fine after some of the help above until about a month ago when the moca adapter connected to my TiVo HD just stopped working. The COAX light is not coming on and no matter what I have tried, nothing seems to be working. It was working just fine until we had a quick power outage. I know the adapter works since I brought it up to my office and plugged it in and all lights were on.

The biggest thing I see is that my airport extreme and all other device IP addresses start with a 10.xxxxxxxxx and when I look at the TivoHD, it is now showing 169.xx.

I don't know how to fix this. No matter what I try, nothing changes so I am thinking someone here may have an idea.

Thanks again


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

When a device shows a 169.x.x.x address that usually means it couldn't get one from whatever networks it had connected. If you move the MOCA adapter to another point on the wiring and it works then it would seem there's something wrong with coax to the Tivo HD's location. Double-check that any splitters along the way haven't failed due to that power situation you mentioned. Could be something along the way got fried...


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> In case you weren't already aware, good "Pro Tip" info at the bottom of BigJimOutlaw's post on setting up MoCA, *here*.
> 
> *NOTE *that this tips applies to 4-tuner Premiere models, 6-tuner Roamios and the BOLT.​


I have to add in to this pro tip, after setting up your MoCA, do not plug in your Xbox One directly into the TiVo Ethernet port as it will make the TiVo think it has a connection via Ethernet and you will get spotty streaming, searches, etc.


----------



## WANUB (Oct 11, 2007)

wkearney99 said:


> When a device shows a 169.x.x.x address that usually means it couldn't get one from whatever networks it had connected. If you move the MOCA adapter to another point on the wiring and it works then it would seem there's something wrong with coax to the Tivo HD's location. Double-check that any splitters along the way haven't failed due to that power situation you mentioned. Could be something along the way got fried...


I will check but I have a perfect video signal on the tivo. Just no network connection. Will play with it some more. Thanks


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

WANUB said:


> I will check but I have a perfect video signal on the tivo. Just no network connection. Will play with it some more. Thanks


You could try setting up a manual IP there may be some issue with your TiVo using DHCP. I assume you have rebooted your TiVo correct?


----------



## WANUB (Oct 11, 2007)

atmuscarella said:


> You could try setting up a manual IP there may be some issue with your TiVo using DHCP. I assume you have rebooted your TiVo correct?


Yes I have rebooted the tivohd and tried different cable. Still playing with the setup. Will try manual settings to see what's going on.


----------

